# Liste des enfants à fournir ?



## lalou (13 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour 
Après un congé maternité... Je reprend semaine prochaine.. .
J ai refait un mail avec les conditions etc de reprise.
Mais un parent me demande de fournir la liste des enfants garde?
Pouvons nous refusé ? Et j estimé que c est né pas me faire confiance ..   donc bien compliqué à mon égard.....
 Merci de l éclairer à ce sujet.


----------



## Catie6432 (13 Septembre 2022)

???? C'est quoi cette demande ? Ça ne m'est jamais arrivé. 
Déjà je demanderai à ce parent la raison de sa demande.
 Pour lui répondre ensuite que je suis déontologiquement soumise à la discrétion envers chacun de mes employeurs et enfants confiés ce qui m'interdit de répondre favorablement à sa demande. 
Étrange ce parent ... 🤔


----------



## booboo (13 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, 
vous pouvez lui dire le nombre d'enfants en accueil en même temps que son enfant, les âges et si se sont des garçons ou des filles.
Il est normal que les parents en ai connaissance.


----------



## Catie6432 (13 Septembre 2022)

Je ne l'avais pas compris comme cela le post. 
Mais si c'est comme cela qu'il faut le lire bien sûr que dire le nombre d'enfants accueillis et pourquoi pas leurs âges ne me pose pas de problème. Mais oralement !


----------



## Chouchou301 (13 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, 
Ce parent s'inquiète peut-être que vous ne dépassiez pas votre agrément ?


----------



## assmatzam (13 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Je ne suis pas d'accord 
Vôtre employeur doit s'assurer que vous respecter bien les conditions d'accueil en lien avec le nombre et l'âge des enfants accueillis

Donc il est tout à fait normal de l'informer du nombre d'enfants accueillis en simultané avec son enfant 

Il faut arrêter de voir le mal partout


----------



## assmatzam (13 Septembre 2022)

Nul besoin de mettre le nom de l'enfant juste par exemple 
enfant A accueil du lundi au vendredi de 9h00 à 17h00 
Enfant B accueil sur 4 jours sans mercredi de 8h00 à 18h00 

Etccccc


----------



## Griselda (13 Septembre 2022)

Je répondrai à ce PE, pour être transparente, en ne mentionnant que les prénoms des enfants (car il n'a pas à en savoir plus) et seulement sur les jours où son enfant est présent (car les autres jours ne le concerne pas si le sien vient à temps partiel). 
Et pourquoi pas en faire de même pour tous les PE?!
En effet chacun de nos PE doivent pouvoir savoir que nous respectons bien notre Agrément. 
Je peux donc comprendre qu'il veuille vérifier que notre bébé ne vient pas en plus de notre Agrément ce qui pourrait compromettre la qualité de l'accueil. 
Mais je lui répondrais aussi qu'il peut être rassuré, j'ai bien informé ma PMI de ma reprise, de la présence de mon bébé à la maison ainsi que du planning de chaque accueillis pour qu'elle puisse constater que je suis bien en conformité avec mon Agrément.

Après tout quand une famille vient nous rencontrer nous trouvons logique de leur dire:
- combien d'enfant avons nous à nous et de quel âge (ce qui informe de leur présence ou pas durant l'accueil)
- combien d'accueillis nous pouvons avoir (notre Agrément)
- combien d'enfants accueillis nous aurions au moment du début de leur contrat si on travaillais ensemble ainsi que les âges

Il ne me semble pas illogique alors de les informer quand il y a une modification. L'arrivée d'un nouveau bébé dans la famille de l'AM constitue bien un changement, sauf si tu le confie à la crèche ou chez une collègue.

Imaginons que Nounou accueille 3 autres enfants avec mon Loulou: elle en a donc 4 et ils ont tous moins de 3 ans. Nounou tombe enceinte, au retour de son CM en plus des 3 copains de mon bébé il y a celui de Nounou qui est présent toute la journée sous sa responsabilité, elle aurait donc bien 5 enfants de moins de 3 ans sous sa responsabilité, or elle ignore qu'elle n'en n'a pas le droit et n'a pas pensé qu'elle devait informer la PMI non plus (qui l'aurait sinon retoqué) et bien chaque PE devient lui aussi responsable de ce dépassement. On ne peut quand même pas reprocher à un Parent de prendre son rôle de Particulier Employeur au sérieux.

Alors par contre si justement ce PE aimerait autant poursuivre l'accueil de son Loulou chez la remplaçante, sachant qu'il ne peut pas rompre ton contrat durant encore 10 semaines de ta protection Maternité, un dépassement d'Agrément de ta part lui permettrait de rompre le contrat sans être en tort de le faire. Possible que sa question ait un but précis. L'avenir te le dira.

Perso je ne ferais pas de rétention d'information, je serais transparente.


----------



## Catie6432 (13 Septembre 2022)

"un parent me demande de fournir la liste des enfants en garde". 
Ce type de demande me gène. Je ne me vois pas fournir une liste de mes accueillis à chacun de mes parents employeurs. Et je n'ai jamais eu de demande de ce type. 
Après, c'est peut être la formulation de la postante qui pose problème.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (13 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour les prénoms et âges oui. Les horaires et les modalités d'accueil non.
Mes employeurs n'ont pas à savoir si par ex un enfant ne vient qu'en année incomplète ou pas
 Ou pas le lundi. Ou en horaires variables. C'est la porte ouverte aux demandes à  gogo ou aux retards...eh oui pas grave si j'arrive à 17h15 au lieu de 17h00 vous avez bien Xx jusqu'à 17h30 non ???

Et en plus c'est confidentiel !


----------



## booboo (13 Septembre 2022)

Oui ça doit être la formulation, mais dans les faits c'est normal que les parents soient au courant des enfants présents en même temps que le sien.
Je ne vois pas le soucis ; il n'y a pas de secret, d'autant plus que les parents voient les autres enfants quand ils viennent chercher le leur.... on les cache pas quand ils arrivent pour pas qu'ils sachent leur âge, ou si se sont des garçons ou des filles.... je comprends pas trop en fait , bref .


----------



## assmatzam (13 Septembre 2022)

Mes employeurs sont toujours avertis de l'arrivée d'un nouvel enfant et des jours de sa présence à mon domicile

Je ne vois pas ce qui est confidenciel la dedans

Et ce n'est pas pour cela qu'ils m'imposent des retards sous prétexte que je travaille avec un autre enfant sur une plage horaire plus importante.

Ils respectent tous les heures d'arrivée et de départ et me préviennent par sms même pour 2 minutes de retard


----------



## Catie6432 (13 Septembre 2022)

Ben si. Je ne me vois pas donner une liste à tous mes parents employeurs à chaque arrivée en accueil ou fin accueil d'enfants. Oralement, je dis combien d'enfants j'ai en accueil et éventuellement leurs âges. Et lorsqu'un nouvel accueil commence j'en glisse un mot du style "petite nouveauté chez Catie ... "
Mais remettre une liste ! A quoi ça sert ? 
Elle veut quoi sur cette liste : prénoms et âges, noms de famille (c'est déjà plus intrusif), prénoms et âges, et pourquoi pas adresse, numéros de téléphone ... 
Pour moi c'est niet !


----------



## angèle1982 (13 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour déjà qd on signe un contrat on doit remettre une copie de notre agrément moi perso je le fais !!! maintenant vous lui dites j'aurais x enfants en plus du vôtre et leur âge si elle le souhaite mais çà s'arrêterait là !!! Elle ne veut pas non plus voir les contrats des autres ??? donc pas plus pas moins ... c'est un nouveau PE ?


----------



## isa19 (13 Septembre 2022)

bonjour,
 vous avez + d'enfants en garde au total que votre agrément  en simultané? EX : si vous êtes agrée pour 4 et que vous avez 4 enfants  vous avez juste à dire aux PE que votre agrément est de 4 et que pas de dépassement par contre si vous avez 5 employeurs et  1 agrément pour 4 il se peut que le PE juge utile de savoir sil arrive que vous dépassiez votre agrément par jour.


----------



## Nanou91 (13 Septembre 2022)

Comme @assmatzam , je ne vois pas le problème de communiquer les prénoms, sexe et âge  des enfants qui seront présents en même temps que le sien.
Oralement, pas par écrit, le PE n'a qu'à faire preuve d'un peu de mémoire...
C'est d'ailleurs quelque chose que je précise dès le 1° RDV. Les PE voient ainsi si ça leur convient ou pas.
Les 2 derniers contrats que j'ai signés, c'est un élément qui a beaucoup plu au PE que leur fils soit avec un enfant du même âge.
Et les 2 autres contrats encore avant aussi.
Et je pourrais comprendre qu'un PE se montre du coup réticent à une ass mat qui accueillerait 4 enfants de moins d'un an...


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (13 Septembre 2022)

Confidentiel dans le sens où tu dis que tel enfant est là de telle heure à telle heure. Les semaines d'accueil etc. Non cela ne regarde pas les autres parents
Pourquoi ne pas non plus indiquer leur profession ? 
Tant mieux pour vous si les demandes de dépassement d'horaires n'existent pas. J'ai des collègues qui ont eu ce type de réflexion.  Ne pas vouloir pouvoir accueillir untel dérange le parent quand il sait que vous avez un ou d'autres enfants en accueil.  
Perso je ne dis rien. Ils voient d'eux-mêmes qui est là avant et après leur créneau horaire.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (13 Septembre 2022)

Oui c'est ce que j'ai dit sur les âges prénoms etc...sauf que je préviens aussi que  cela peut éventuellement changer à tout moment. 
Eh oui.


----------



## Catie6432 (13 Septembre 2022)

Nanou91 on en parle avec les parents employeurs lorsque l'on se rencontre en marge de signer un contrat d'accueil. On peut dire le nombre d'enfants accueillis à l'instant T et leurs âges. Point barre. Mais en cours de contrat, nous avons des arrivées, des départs. Je ne me vois pas faire un rapport à tous mes PE a chaque fois où à chaque changement d'horaire ! 
En plus c'est bien Choubidou sera avec un enfant de son âge. 3 mois plus tard l'accueil de l'autre enfant se termine. Ça ne peut pas être un critère. De même si un enfant se retrouve seul en accueil ou au contraire que alors que cela n'est pas le cas à la signature, toutes nos places sont occupées. On en sort pas ! 
Je rassure les familles en expliquant que nous avons obligation de déclarer toute arrivée ou départ d'enfants au service agrément en leur montrant un tableau vierge d'actualisation. Ils comprennent que nous avons des obligations et que nous devons nous y tenir.


----------



## kikine (13 Septembre 2022)

perso je lui ferais un mail
suite a votre demande du xx/xx/xx sur la liste des enfants présents chez moi je peux vous fournir les infos suivantes
enfant A 12 mois
enfant B 2 ans
enfant C 1 mois....
total des enfants accueillis en simultanés 3 comme le prévoit mon agréement  

en raison de la clause sur la discrétion professionnelle à laquelle je suis soumise la loi ne me permet pas de vous en dire plus


----------



## Catie6432 (13 Septembre 2022)

Et si l'enfant de ce PE était confié à une crèche, elle demanderai aussi la liste de tous les enfants que son enfant  pourra côtoyer ? Qui trouverai ça normal ? Et pensez vous qu'une crèche répondrai favorablement à ce genre de demande ?


----------



## booboo (13 Septembre 2022)

Vous allez loin je trouve ... dans ce cas bien précis la formulation est visiblement source de crainte ou de sensation d'intrusion dans notre activité.
Si *lalou *revient nous en dire plus, on saura si effectivement ce parent a voulu savoir des détails poussés sur les autres enfants en accueil.
Maintenant, je ne vois pas le problème de dire aux parents qui nous avons en accueil chez nous ( à aucun moment cela ne veut dire qu'on va montrer nos contrats de travail et comme dit *assmatzam, *ce n'est pas parce qu'un enfant part plus tard qu'un autre, qu'il y aura des dérives).
Et les parents viennent chez nous 2 fois par jour, donc ils voient bien par eux même quels enfants sont présents tel jour, telle heure etc..

Pour la crèche, bien sur que si un parent peut demander, de manière générale, combien d'enfants sont accueillis, la moyenne d'âge etc... cela n'est pas un secret non plus.... j'arrive pas à comprendre en fait.
Comme à l'école plus tard, on nous dit bien combien d'enfants sont dans la classe, on nous dit même le nombre de filles par rapport aux garçons etc... bref, rien d'étrange la dedans.
C'est naturel comme questionnement.


----------



## Catie6432 (13 Septembre 2022)

Point besoin d'une liste pour tout cela !


----------



## Nounou22 (13 Septembre 2022)

Moi perso je donne souvent l'âge des enfants qu'il y a où qu'il y aura lors du début de contrat. Si ça change et qu'un petit nouveau est accueilli, je préviens les parents, ça permet d'en parler à leur enfant et de les préparer à ce nouveau changement..... Là il y a eu congé maternité, donc que le parent se questionne si ce sont les mêmes enfants qui seront accueillis me semble légitime pour qu'il prépare son enfant au retour chez "nounou" ....mais la postante à l'air gêné par cette demande....peut être la formulation de ce PE lorsqu'il l'a demandé laisse entrevoir un souci de confiance ? Ou qu'il ne souhaite pas remettre son enfant chez la nounou?  Si son message laissait entrevoir un souci....qui n'était pas là avant le congé mater ....et bien je lui en parlerai directement en même temps que lui envoyer le prénom et l'âge des accueillis afin de savoir si j'ai un mauvais ressenti pour une bonne raison ou si juste je me fais des films


----------



## assmatzam (13 Septembre 2022)

Dans le cas de la postante, elle reprend son activité suite à un congé maternité donc une suspension de ses contrats

Je trouve totalement légitime que le parent se questione sur combien d'enfants seront présents chez nounou à sa reprise ? 
Mon enfant retrouvera t'il ses anciens copains ? 
Nounou ne sera telle pas en dépassement avec la présence de son bébé ? 
Aura telle le temps nécessaire pour chaque enfant ? 

Je trouve que vous faites des patacaisses de pas grand chose et que vous voyez un peu trop le mal partout 

Arrêtez de penser que toutes demandes des parents sert de base à conflit futur 

Perso je suis transparente avec tous mes employeurs sans jamais dépasser la limite du confidentiel concernant l'état de santé d'un enfant par exemple ou des choses personnelles que des pe m'auraient confié 

Et tous ce passe très bien 
Les parents aiment cette transparence 
L'inverse laisserait plutôt croire que l'am a quelque chose à se reprocher 

Et je réitère en disant que vous êtes en obligation même si cela vous dérange de donner ces informations à vos employeurs pour qu'il puisse vérifier si vous n'êtes pas en dépassement d'agrément 

Je vois pas en quoi c'est un secret d'état


----------



## violetta (13 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour. Bientôt les parents n'auront plus droit de poser des questions sans passer pour des parents "pénibles " (pour être polis )!


----------



## Nounou22 (13 Septembre 2022)

J'ai pas dit qu'il ne fallait pas donner les infos bien au contraire....mais si la postante trouve la demande bizarre....peut être que la tournure du mail ou message laissait entrevoir un problème que nous ne percevons pas mais que la postante a perçu ?


----------



## Catie6432 (13 Septembre 2022)

Ce n'est pas pinailler que de ne pas trouver utile de fournir une liste de nos accueillis à nos employeurs. Et ce  n'est pas à nos employeurs de vérifier si nous sommes ou pas en dépassement d'agrément !  Aucune obligation ne nous est faite en ce sens. 
Répondre oralement un futur éventuel parent employeur : "normalement pour la date de début d'accueil j'accueillerai 2, 3, ou 4 enfants qui ont actuellement tel âge ok bien sûr. Cela ne pose aucun problème. C'est même habituel. Mais je n'ai aucune liste à fournir à part à mon service agrément.


----------



## Nounou22 (13 Septembre 2022)

Dans ce cas, il vaut mieux tout en donnant les infos demandées, profitez d'en échanger avec le PE afin de lever tout doute. 
On sait parfaitement que certains PE n'apprécie pas que leur assmat ait une vie et puisse tomber enceinte...et que le PE ne puisse durant cette période la licencier.....
Est ce un parent qui cherche une faille pour licencier son assmat et garder le mode d'accueil qu'il a trouvé en remplacement ? Ce n'est pas si farfelu que de le songer ...


----------



## assmatzam (13 Septembre 2022)

Effectivement on ne connaît pas la relation qu'entretient cette AM avec cet employeur 

Et de comment a était perçu l'arrêt maternité par l'employeur 
Si t ils rester en contact durant cette pose ?


----------



## assmatzam (13 Septembre 2022)

@Catie6432 désolé de te contredire mais ton employeur doit vérifier que tu respectes bien le nombre d'enfants accueillis

Ils seraient en faute si ils ne le faisaient pas


----------



## Nounou22 (13 Septembre 2022)

Sur le forum, il n'est pas rare de voir des PE indélicats qui cherchent à licencier leur salariée durant cette période de protection qu'ouvre droit le congé maternité....et perso en 13 ans de carrière aucun parent ne m'a demandé de fournir une telle liste. Pour autant, j'ai toujours informé les parents des prénoms des loulous présents et de ceux à venir et de tout changement dans les effectifs chez nounou ....mais là, il y a ce contexte de reprise de congé maternité... Donc soit le parent employeur demande simplement la liste des enfants présents pour préparer son enfant au retour chez nounou et sa demande est innocente....soit il y a un loup et le PE cherche une faille pour la licencier.  ...et si la postante a cru bon de poser la question sur le forum c'est que cette demande lui paraît bizarre par rapport à ce qu'elle connait de cet employeur....mais ce n'est que mon avis ....qui n'engage que moi😅


----------



## Catie6432 (13 Septembre 2022)

Comme je l'ai déjà précisé dans plusieurs différents posts, nous évoquons oralement les autres accueillis à la signature du contrat et tout au long de l'accueil.
Il me semble que cela est entièrement suffisant. 
Je n'ai aucune liste à remettre. 
Et de quels moyens de vérification disposerai un employeur ? A part rester à surveiller chaque jour devant chez moi ou contacter mes autres employeurs (mais je n'ai pas à communiquer leurs noms et numéros de téléphone ou adresses n'est ce pas ?) pour connaître les jours et horaires de présence de leur enfant ? Les contrats me liant à mes employeurs sont d'ordre privé. 
Rappeler mes obligations de déclaration auprès de la mission agrément me paraît de nature à rassurer les parents employeurs.


----------



## Petuche (13 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, comme certaines collègues je donne le nombre d'accueilis et les âges.  C'est tout. Certains PE aiment savoir combien seront les enfants ensembles et quel âges ils ont... cela ne me dérange pas. Lorsque j'ai un nouvel accuilli j'en informe aussi les PE. Je trouve cela normal...


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (13 Septembre 2022)

Ouh là...il n'y a pas de patacaisse.

On a bien dit ok pour le nbre, les prénoms et les âges mais c'est tout.

Certaines ams et certains parents vont plus loin,  tant mieux. Ou pas.
Ce qu'on dit c'est qu'il faut garder la distance et la discrétion professionnelle. 

Il y a des questions quelques fois intrusives. 

Et c'est vrai.


----------



## Griselda (13 Septembre 2022)

Suis d'accord que si on a déjà donné toutes les infos nécessaires à la vérification cette question est surprenante, l'avenir le dira.

Ceci dit, j'ai déjà entendu: une AM a un Agrément pour 4, elle fait un bébé, à son retour elle reprend ses 4 contrats considérant que son bébé "ne compte pas" car il ne lui fait pas un salaire et estime que c'est privé, qu'elle n'a pas à en parler à la PMI. Pour le coup, les PE, ont eut tort de ne pas s'en soucier. Si un seul s'en était soucié, si elle avait eut un controle ou un incident chez elle, on ne l'aurait pas laissé faire et on se serait demandé "mais pourquoi les PE n'ont pas verifié en demandant combien d'enfant présent.

Si notre collègue est bien dans les clous de son Agrément, la PMI avertie de la présence de son nouvel enfant, du planning de tous les enfants avec lesquels elle reprend, il n'y aura pas de souci... sinon ce PE pourra se dire qu'il aura eut raison de demander.

Bien sur Metal a raison, attention de ne dire que ce qui concerne le PE: les prénoms de tous les enfants qui seront présents en même temps que le sien et rien d'autre.


----------

